# ADSL W-Lan Router: Draytek oder Zyxel



## dogy (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi zusammen

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem W-Lan Router mit integriertem ADSL Modem. Eigentlich wäre es mir ja lieber, Modem und Router getrennt zu haben, aber nur ADSL Modems (ohne Routerfunktion) gibt es nur einige wenige veraltete Modelle und sie kosten im Verhältnis zu viel.

Eins gleich vorneweg: Von Herstellern wie D-Link oder Netgear, deren Geräte nur gut ausschauen sollen und möglichst viele LED's haben, halt ich überhaupt nichts. Hatte bereits D-link, Netgear und Syslink Modelle im Betrieb, aber bei denen war es noch schlimmer als bei meiner momentanen Konstellation: in ziemlich altes Netopia Modem zusammen mit einem D-Link W-LAN Router. Das Netopia, wie auch die anderen beschriebenen Modelle trennen in unregelmässigen Abständen die Verbindung und können sie danach teilweise nicht mehr wiederherstellen. Nur per Aus-/Einschalten geht es wieder.

Da ich ein zuverlässiges Gerät suche, bin ich auf Zyxel und Draytek gestossen. Im Auge habe ich:
- Zyxel Prestige 660 HN (Annex-A)
- Draytek Vigor 2710N (Annex-A)

Der Vorteil des Draytek ist der USB Anschluss, wodurch ich den Drucker anschliessen kann. Leider finden sich nahezu keine brauchbaren Reviews zu den zwei.

Was sagt ihr? Habt ihr einen in Betrieb? Sind sie stabil und haben eine gute Sendereichweite?

Wär echt froh um Feedbacks


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Dezember 2009)

dogy schrieb:


> Der Vorteil des Draytek ist der USB Anschluss, wodurch ich den Drucker anschliessen kann. Leider finden sich nahezu keine brauchbaren Reviews zu den zwei.


Das ist eigentlich kein wunder.Im home-bereich sind beide hersteller kaum bis eigentlich garnicht vertreten.(zumindest mir nicht bekannt)



> Was sagt ihr? Habt ihr einen in Betrieb? Sind sie stabil und haben eine gute Sendereichweite?


Ich glaube nicht,das hier im forum groß jemand unterwegs ist,der sowas in betrieb hat.Die meisten werden wohl auf nem netgear-router oder ner fritzbox durchs netz reiten.
Ich selber wollte meine fritzbox eigentlich durch einen draytek-router ersetzen.Das habe ich aber bis jetzt nicht umgesetzt,da ich keine zweite inet-leitung für load-balancing habe.Allerdings kotzt mich die routing-funktion meiner fritzbox immer mehr an was bestimmt auch daran liegt,das ich ein externes modem im einsatz haben.
Schlußendlich würde ich dir zu draytek raten.Ich hatte mich mal durch die datenblätter gewühlt und mußte feststellen,das ein router von denen förmlich eine eierlegende woll-milch-sau ist.Außerdem denke ich,das draytek einen ruf zu verlieren hätte,wenn ein router mal nicht gut ist (wie bei sphairon).

Ps:sollte dir dein momentaner router reichen und du nur ein besseres modem benötigen,dann schaue dich mal bei ebay nach einem sphairon ar860 um.Ich habe meines für einen euro ersteigert und das ist momentan das beste modem,was man bekommen kann (allerdings nicht im freien handel erhältlich).Ähnlich gut und frei erhältlich sind thompson speedtouch modems.Die haben allerdings ein problem mit dauerbetrieb und bringen bei von sich aus guten leitungen keinen vorsprung mehr (wenn auf die leitung dsl-ram geschalten ist)


----------



## dogy (14. Dezember 2009)

Findet man denn die zwei Hersteller nicht im privaten Gebrauch? das mit dem Load Balancing bedeutet, dass man zwei unterschiedliche DSL Leitungen an den Router anschliessen kann, damit die Verbindung mit höherer Sicherheit nie abbricht, richtig so? Allerdings hat das doch nur das grössere Model 2820N und nicht der kleinere 2710N. Falls ich mich irre, kan man aber auch nur eine Leitung anschliessen und der Router funktioniert trotzdem normal?

Wegen deinem Modem Vorschlag: Wenn ich schon nochmals was ins Netzwerk investiere, möchte ich eigentlich eine Endlösung. Soo toll ist der D-Link Router nicht. Ich kann nicht mal seine mittlerweile alte Firmware updaten, weil wohl in der installierten ein Fehler vorliegt, der das verunmöglicht...

Also du kannst den 2710N empfehlen


----------



## MisterG (14. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch gerade am Überlegen was ich mir für einen Router hole. Der Draytek ist in der engeren Wahl und auf jeden Fall Home tauglich!


----------



## taks (14. Dezember 2009)

Also bei uns ist Zyxel eigentlich der meist verbreitete Routerhersteller.
Den 660HN hatte ich auch schon bei mir zuhause. Jedoch habe ich keine nennenswerte Verbesserung zu meinem "alten" 660HW gefunden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Dezember 2009)

dogy schrieb:


> Findet man denn die zwei Hersteller nicht im privaten Gebrauch?


Finden wird man sie sicherlich,aber nicht so häufig wie router von fritz,netgear,dlink und co.Ich denke der markt für solche geräte ist nicht sooo groß,zumal die meisten nichts mit den funktionen anzufangen wissen.Es wird wohl etliche leute geben,die selbst mit einer fritzbox überfordert sind.


> das mit dem Load Balancing bedeutet, dass man zwei unterschiedliche DSL Leitungen an den Router anschliessen kann, damit die Verbindung mit höherer Sicherheit nie abbricht, richtig so?


Naja,nicht ganz.Die zweite leitung dient zwar ebenfalls als backup,aber das eigentliche backup ist eher die isdn-leitung.Loadbalancing ist hauptsächlich dafür zustandig,das die anfallenden anfragen der computer gleichmäßig auf beide leitungen verteilt werden.Bei einer einfachen verbindung zu einem server bringt das zwar nix,aber bei z.b. bittorrent würde sich die leistung der beiden leitungen annähernd addieren.Das selbe währe bei einfachen verbindungen auch der fall,wenn der provider loadbalancing unterstützt und die z.b. 2 leitungen dafür stellt.


> Allerdings hat das doch nur das grössere Model 2820N und nicht der kleinere 2710N.


Was heißt größer?Die 28xx serie scheint mir das selbe zu sein wie die 27xx serie,nur das erstere einen zusätzlichen wan-port hat.Größer wird es erst bei der 29xx serie und da rede ich noch nicht vom 3300V.


> Falls ich mich irre, kan man aber auch nur eine Leitung anschliessen und der Router funktioniert trotzdem normal?


Gegenfrage,wieso soll das nicht gehen?Dem router ist es egal,ob er verbindung zu einer oder zwei inet-leitungen hat.



> Also du kannst den 2710N empfehlen


Wie gesagt,ich hatte selbst vor einiger zeit mal gesucht aber mir bis jetzt keines der geräte zugelegt.Ich kann also keine hundertprozentige aussage treffen.Da ich aber von zyxel keinerlei plan habe und über draytek absolut nichts negatives gefunden hatte,würde ich diesen empfehlen.


----------



## dogy (15. Dezember 2009)

Der 2820N ist insofern "grösser", als dass er unter anderem 32 VPN's liefert und ein Gigabit Switch ist, was ich aber nicht wirklich benötige.

Auch für mich werden einige Funktionen des 2710n sinnlos sein, aber ich erhoffe mir von dem Gerät nen guten Service, Stabilität und gute W-Lan Reichweite.

Weisst du eigentlich, obs blad auch nen neuen USB W-LAN Adapter von denen gibt? der 61N ist ja schon seit längerem auf dem Markt und scheint vom Design eher der älteren XX00 Serie zugehörig (die XX10 gibts ja erst seit wenigen Monaten).


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Dezember 2009)

dogy schrieb:


> Der 2820N ist insofern "grösser", als dass er unter anderem 32 VPN's liefert und ein Gigabit Switch ist, was ich aber nicht wirklich benötige.


Ey...du hast gerade bei mir herzrasen verursacht!Ich suche schon seit ewigkeiten nach einem *gescheiten* router mit gigabit-ports.Der 2820 hat aber nur einen gigabit-port und der rest ist 100 mbit.(so stehts auf draytek.de) Das bringt mir aber leider nix. Und der vigor2950 ist mir mit min. 415 öken doch ein wenig zu teuer.


> Auch für mich werden einige Funktionen des 2710n sinnlos sein, aber ich erhoffe mir von dem Gerät nen guten Service, Stabilität und gute W-Lan Reichweite.


Gute stabilität wirst du mit sicherheit bekommen und beim service weiß ich nicht,ob du den überhaupt benötigen wirst.Bei dieser geräteklasse setze ich einfach mal vorraus,das ich es einschalte und dann läuft es bis ich`s nicht mehr benötige.Die antennen sehen für mich nach 5 dbi aus.Das sollte eigentlich einen ganz ordentlichen empfang ermöglichen.Wenn alle stricke reißen,gibt es ja von draytek noch antennen von 7-10 dbi.



> Weisst du eigentlich, obs blad auch nen neuen USB W-LAN Adapter von denen gibt? der 61N ist ja schon seit längerem auf dem Markt und scheint vom Design eher der älteren XX00 Serie zugehörig (die XX10 gibts ja erst seit wenigen Monaten).


Sorry,da muß ich passen.Von wlan-sticks halte ich aber prizipiell nicht viel.Ich für meinen teil bevorzuge wlan-karten,bei denen idealer weise die antenne über ein kabel angeschlossen wird.Allerdings habe ich mittlerweile sämtliche wlan-strecken aus meinem netzwerk verbannt und durch kabel ersetzt.Da ist die reaktionszeit einfach niedriger und die transferraten höher.


----------



## midnight (15. Dezember 2009)

Also wenn ihr doch Router mit evil-Funktionen haben wollt, warum baut ihr dann nicht selbst einen mit IPCop oder fli4l?

so far


----------



## dogy (15. Dezember 2009)

Tut mir leid, wollte dir auf Weihnachten hin keinen Herzinfarkt bescheren^^ Mein Fehler, ist wirklich nur 1 Gb Port

Ich brauche eben nen W-LAN Adapter für das Notebook. Das hat zwar auch integriertes W-LAN, aber nur g- Standart. Und bei einem Raum der Wohnung ist der Emfpang arg an der Grenze. Aber mal schauen, möglicherweise bessert sich das mit dem Draytek (so mal meine naive Hoffnung). Sonst gibts nen N-Standard USB oder ExpressCard Adapter

@Midnight: Wie meinst du das "selber bauen"? Ich bin leider weder Ingenieur noch Informatiker. Und was ist IPCop und fli4l?


----------



## midnight (15. Dezember 2009)

Naja du nimmst einen Rechner (im Idealfall einen der wenig Strom zieht) mit zwei Netzwerkarten und  benutzt den als Router, als Betriebssystem steht z.B. IPCop oder fli4l zur Verfügung. Damit kannst du gnadenlos ALLES konfigurieren, wer, wann, wie, warum, wie lange in welche Ecke des Internets darf etc pp. Fordert natürlich etwas Engagement bei der Einrichtung, ist dann aber um längen schneller als jeder "normale" Router auf diesem Planeten. Wenn du eine HDD mit ein wenig Platz einbaust kannst du mit dem Ding auch cachen, was bei kleinen Internetanschlüssen sehr von Vorteil sein kann.

so far


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Dezember 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Naja du nimmst einen Rechner (im Idealfall einen der wenig Strom zieht) mit zwei Netzwerkarten und  benutzt den als Router, als Betriebssystem steht z.B. IPCop oder fli4l zur Verfügung. Damit kannst du gnadenlos ALLES konfigurieren, wer, wann, wie, warum, wie lange in welche Ecke des Internets darf etc pp. Fordert natürlich etwas Engagement bei der Einrichtung, ist dann aber um längen schneller als jeder "normale" Router auf diesem Planeten. Wenn du eine HDD mit ein wenig Platz einbaust kannst du mit dem Ding auch cachen, was bei kleinen Internetanschlüssen sehr von Vorteil sein kann.
> 
> so far


Du siehst da aber nur das eine.Bei einer selbst-konfiguration sehe ich ehrlich gesagt nur schnell oder billig.
Das geht ja schon bei stromsparen los.Da bleibt dir nur ein intel atom,via nano oder ein sündhaft teurer ulv-prozessor+entsprechendes board.Das erste und zweite ist nicht gut konfigurierbar (hardwareseitig) und das dritte so teuer,das sich die anschaffung nicht lohnt.Dazu kommt auch noch die zu geringe rechenpower aber alles andere würde wieder viel zu viel strom benötigen,wobei ein atom oder ulv-prozessor im vergleich zu einem router wahrscheinlich auch nicht wirklich sparsam ist.

Dann währe da die leistung,welche bei einem onboad-lan auch nicht wirklich gegeben ist.Nimmst du extra steckkarten,kannst du billige nehmen mit der folge,das du keinen rechten durchsatz auf dem lan bekommst.(ich rede nicht nur unbedingt von einer datei,die von a nach b zu transferieren ist).Nimmst du teure intel,die das lan managen (ggf. mit mehreren ports pro karte),hast du zwar geschwindigkeit welche auch den prozessor nicht sonderlich fordert,aber die benötigen auch strom zum laufen und die funktionen lässt sich intel halt bezahlen.

Dazu kommt ggf. wie bei mir das problem,das ich das ding jeden tag booten müßte,da ich solche gerätschaften über nacht vom strom trennen muß.(ich wohne leider nicht allein bzw. mit einer freundin zusammen) Dementsprechend würde so ein extra rechner bei mir alles nur verkomplizieren zumal ich gewährleisten muß,das jeder das teil zum laufen bekommt. Außerdem hab ich einfach keile lust noch einen rechner zu warten (vor allem,da ich mich erstmal in linux einarbeiten müßte).Da ist so ein router doch wesentlich unkomplizierter und in der anschaffung billiger.


----------



## midnight (15. Dezember 2009)

Also ein Atom ist sehr wohl schnell genug. Such dir ein Board mit Onboard-Netzwerk und steck eine zweite Karte dazu (Intel wenns dir lieb ist). Dahinter steckst du nen Gigabit-Switch, gut ist. Der Router hat mit den internen Datenverschiebe-Aktionen nichts am Hut, das geht über den Switch.

Natürlich zieht sowas mehr Strom, leistet aber auch um längen mehr. Ich finde man macht es ganz oder garnicht. Ich hab eine Fritzbox und die ist nun nicht das gelbe vom Ei, reicht aber soweit. Wirklich viel mehr leisten andere Router (wer auch immer sie herstellt) auch nicht - da brauchts dann eben ne richtige Lösung.
"In Linux einarbeiten" muss man sich auch kaum, die Installation ist schnell gemacht und der Rest geht über ein sehr nettes Webinterface.
Wenn das Ding dann einmal läuft, brauchst du an sich eh nicht mehr dran. Nachts ausschalten ist auch kein Problem - mit dem richtigen Board schaltet sich das Teil morgens auch wieder von selbst ein.

so far


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Dezember 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Also ein Atom ist sehr wohl schnell genug. Such dir ein Board mit Onboard-Netzwerk und steck eine zweite Karte dazu (Intel wenns dir lieb ist). Dahinter steckst du nen Gigabit-Switch, gut ist. Der Router hat mit den internen Datenverschiebe-Aktionen nichts am Hut, das geht über den Switch.


Na gut,für einfaches routing des inet-traffics reicht der atom.Dafür reicht aber auch der prozessor einer fritzbox,wobei deren routing-funktion nicht wirklich gut ist.Mal davon ab,ich will eigentlich gar keinen extra switch mehr im netzwerk.Das ist ja der witz an der sache.Ein gerät soll einfach nur ein anderes (in dem fall den switch) ersetzen.Außerdem ist deine lösung in der anschaffung+unterhalt teurer und hat im endeffekt für einen halbwegs normalen endbenutzer keinen größeren vorteil.



> Natürlich zieht sowas mehr Strom, leistet aber auch um längen mehr.


Und wo ist der nutzen?Ich betreibe bei mir kein firmennetzwerk,wo ich das dann "ausfahren" könnte.Von daher würde ich aus wirtschaftlicher sicht den geringeren stromverbauch vorziehen.



> Ich finde man macht es ganz oder garnicht. Ich hab eine Fritzbox und die ist nun nicht das gelbe vom Ei, reicht aber soweit.


Ich habe ebenfalls eine und bin nicht wirklich zufrieden damit.Das routing ist einfach nur schlecht,da die regeln dafür undurchsichtig sind.Außerdem habe ich noch nix gefunden,wo ich das anpassen könnte.



> Wirklich viel mehr leisten andere Router (wer auch immer sie herstellt) auch nicht - da brauchts dann eben ne richtige Lösung.


Was sollen die mehr leisten?Auch ipcop kann nur die daten im netzwerk verteilen.Entscheidend sind mehr die für mich nützlichen einstellmoglichkeiten und die hardware auf der das ganze läuft.Letzter sollte aber hauptsächlich dafür sorgen,das die daten möglichst ohne großen "wiederstand" im netzwerk fließen können und dann liegt halt noch eine meiner prioritäten auf dem geringen stromverbauch (ich schätze,das konnte man schon weiter oben heraus lesen ).


----------



## midnight (15. Dezember 2009)

Die FB ist einfach überfordert wenn man mit einigen Rechnern rausgeht - da ist einfach Ende, ein IPCop hat da wesentlich mehr Reserven. Außerdem kannst du im IPCop mehr (oder überhaupt was) einstellen. Wer (Protokolle/Computer) Vorrang von wem hat etc. pp. Natürlich hat das alles seinen Preis. Ich sage ja auch garnicht, dass das der einzige Weg ist, es ist eben der Leistungsfähigste (=

so far


----------



## dogy (16. Dezember 2009)

so ein system ist für mich defintiv der ultimative Overkill^^ Denke, es wird der Draytek 2710N oder VN (muss noch schauen, ob das mit dem VoIP Sinn macht für mich)

Danke euch für eure Hilfe


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Dezember 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> ...Außerdem kannst du im IPCop mehr (oder überhaupt was) einstellen. Wer (Protokolle/Computer) Vorrang von wem hat etc. pp.


Und genau das sollte der draytek-router auch können.Vieleicht kann er das nicht bis ins letzte detail,aber für ein heimnetzwerk ist der router mehr als ausreichend.


> Natürlich hat das alles seinen Preis. Ich sage ja auch garnicht, dass das der einzige Weg ist, es ist eben der Leistungsfähigste (=


Ist mir schon klar,aber für einen heimanwender auch der teuerste.In firmen und hochschulen sieht das sicherlich anders aus,zumal highend-router auch ohne probleme den preis eines pc`s haben können.
Nun aber genug,dogy hat seine antwort und ich hoffe,das er mal einen kleinen erfahrungsbericht schreibt.Mich würde es nämlich mal interessieren,wie sich der router so macht.Schließlich kann man leider nicht selbst sämtliche interessante hardware testen.


----------



## dogy (18. Dezember 2009)

Also es ist der 2710N geworden. Kanns ja mal probieren mit nem Erfahrungsbericht (erwartet aber nicht zu viel, was die Firmware Konfigurierung angeht^^)


----------



## Baker79 (18. Dezember 2009)

Darf man fragen, wo du herkommst? Mit AnnexA kommt man nämlich in D nicht ins Internet.

Ich hatte mir vor ein paar Jahren einen NetGear Router gekauft und nach dem Anschliessen, zu Hause, war nix, mit WWW. Anrufe bei T-Offline brachten keine nennenswerten Erfolge, erst ein ausgiebiges Telefonat mit NetGear brachte die Erkenntnis, das der gekaufte Router nur AnnexA kann. Ergo: wieder einpacken, zurückschicken und einen kaufen, der AnnexB kann.


----------



## dogy (18. Dezember 2009)

<-- Schweiz. Annex A da analoger Anschluss


----------



## Baker79 (18. Dezember 2009)

Na dann mal viel Spass, mit dem neuen 2710N. Ich wollt dich auch nur vor einer Enttäuschung warnen. Reicht ja, wenns mir so erging.


----------



## MisterG (20. Dezember 2009)

Dort bestellt unter Angabe von Annex B : Vigor 2710 Serie - CONNECTED24.DE - DrayTek Vigor 2710n


----------



## dogy (21. Dezember 2009)

Seit einigen Stunden bin ich nun dran am versuchen, den Router online zu bringen. Ganz kurz war er das mal, aber irgendwelche Einstellungen wurden dann geändert und seither weigert er sich. Hab auch schon mehrmals mit Resets probiert, aber Fehlanzeige. Hat wer von euch ne Ahnung, an was die fehlende DSL Verbindung liegen könnte? Am Anschluss selbst kanns nicht liegen, da das alte Modem problemlos ins Internet kommt.

Bin ziemlich verzweifelt mittlerweile :S


----------



## MisterG (21. Dezember 2009)

Notfalls könntest du ihn auf die Werkseinstellungen zurück setzen, falls du eine falsche Einstellung gemacht hast udn es nicht mehr weisst.

Das Handbuch ist zwar "dick" aber man sollte damit online kommen und die wichtigsten Grundeinstellungen machen. Den relativ umfangreichen rest (falls man ihn braucht) kann man dann ja nach und nach erledigen.

Handbuch


----------



## dogy (21. Dezember 2009)

wie gesagt, habe ich bereits mehrere male resetted und neu konfiguriert. aber auch wenn ich nach dem resett nur gerade die ISP Logindaten eingebe, geht nichts. Und die sollten stimmen, habe bereits bei denen angerufen und das überprüfen lassen


----------



## MisterG (21. Dezember 2009)

Und stimmt es auch wie du Benutzername und Kennwort eingibst? Feste oder dynamische IP? DHCP-Server an und entsprechende Einstellung bei der Netzwerkkarte?


----------



## dogy (21. Dezember 2009)

Login daten sind in Ordnung. Habe DHCP an. das sollte aber nicht das problem sein, da ich ja mit dem router kommunizieren kann, aber er nicht ins i-net.

Wegen ICQ: Kennst du vllt MSN oder facebook?


----------



## MisterG (21. Dezember 2009)

Nein sorry hab dort keine Accounts. Spuckt der Router irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen aus. Gibts ne Rubrik im Routermenü.


----------



## dogy (21. Dezember 2009)

wo genau? meinste unter diagnostics? einzige "fehlermeldung" die ich grad sehe ist bei Link status: Disconnected


----------



## MisterG (21. Dezember 2009)

Und mit dem Quck Start Wizard wirds auch nichts?


----------



## dogy (21. Dezember 2009)

nee, den hab ich schon einige mal ausgeführt.
als protkoll PPPoE LLC/SNAP gewählt. VPI: 8, VCI: 35


----------



## dogy (21. Dezember 2009)

Problem mit tatkräftiger Hilfe von MisterG gelöst: Annex B Firmware auf Annex A Gerät geladen....

Aufgepasst an alle Draytek nutzer: Firmware unter www.draytek.com downloaden. Dort wird unterschieden zwischen Annex A und B. Bei .ch und .de nicht (dort erhält man einfach eine Annex B Version)


----------



## MisterG (27. Dezember 2009)

Hab hiern Kleines Tutorial gebastelt, eventuell hilft es dir ja dogy und Co.

http://draytekvigor.blogspot.com/


----------



## dogy (27. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schön gemachte Site! Hast du die erstellt?


----------



## MisterG (28. Dezember 2009)

jap! Aber is ja auch nicht so schwer dank Vorlagen ,-)


----------



## dogy (2. Januar 2010)

hey MisterG, n kleine Frage: Ist das bei dir auch so, dass, wenn man nach dem PC booten das erste mal den Browser öffnet, es jeweils ca 10Sekunden dauert, bis (bei geöffnetem Browser) die Internetverbindung steht? Kann das mit ner z.B. Firewall Einstellung des Vigor zu tun haben?


----------



## MisterG (3. Januar 2010)

Also du meinst jetzt unabhängig davon wie lange das Booten und Laden der Autostartsachen dauert/dauerte?


----------



## dogy (3. Januar 2010)

Ja, das Phänomen hab ich mit jedem über den Router verbundenen PC. Auch wenn der PC nach dem booten schon einige Zeit läuft und ich dann den Browser starte, dauert es immer beim ersten Mal gut 5-10 Sekunden, bis bei gestartetem Browser die Startseite(google) angezeigt wird


----------



## MisterG (6. Januar 2010)

Also habe nun mal darauf geachtet und das Problem tritt bei mir nicht auf.


----------



## dogy (6. Januar 2010)

kannst du mir villeicht ein screeshot deiner Router konfiguration zum Vegleich zeigen? Es scheint, also ob der Router, wenn er länger nicht gebraucht wird, in einen Standby oder ähnliches geht. Villeicht trennt er dann auch die DSL Verbindung? Denke, das müsste sich in den Einstellungen ändern lassen


----------



## MisterG (8. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myst70 (12. Januar 2010)

Hier hätte ich auch noch was ganz besonderes für dich .. werfe mal ein Auge auf den WAG120N (sollte auch mal in der PCGH getestet werden)
Test und Erfahrungsbericht WAG120N..
Ich oder besser gesagt wir (BF2-Mod-FH2-Clan) waren schon länger auf der Suche nach einem Router mit Infineon Amazon SE Chipsatz.
Der Amazon SE ist die Letzte Version des wohl besten DSL Chipsatzes überhaupt, wegen seinen sehr guten Latenzzeiten (Pingzeiten) und in sachen Stabilität auch bei Grenzwertigen Leitungen ist er von Onlinespielern sehr gefragt.
Der WAG120N bietet sehr viele Einstellungen und läuft an meinem Outdoor-DSL Port im Gegensatz zur 7270 mit max Syncraten stabil (die 7270 konnte den Upstr. von 1184 nie lange stabil halten), d.h. mein Port ist mit 17696-1184 eingestellt und genau mit diesen Werten Synct der WAG120N auch und das schon mehrere Tage lang ohne Probleme.
Bei den Anderen Leuten im Clan (etwa 10Leute) die den WAG120N testeten schaut es so ähnlich wie bei mir aus, bei einem ist der Amazon SE sogar stabiler und synct etwas höher als der PSB50505E vom W700V (Firm.3.30).
Linksys versteht es einfach sehr gute Router auf die Beine zu stellen, die Konfigseiten des Routers sind sehr vielfältig und beinhalten einfach fasst alles was das Herz begehrt auch weiss der Router vom aussehen sehr zu gefallen d.h. sein schwarzes äußeres mit zahlosen LEDS wie Power/Lan1-4/DSL-Sync/Onlinestatus/Wlan gefällt mir einfach sehr.
Das einzigste Problem ist der fehlende Telnet Zugang so das der WAG120N nicht auszulesen ist und die Statusseite des Routers (http://192.168.1.1/setup.cgi?next_file=DSL_status.htm)
nicht viel über die Leitung bekannt gibt.
 Status:	Up
Downstream Rate:17696 kbps
Upstream Rate:	1184 kbps
Encapsulation:	RFC 2516 PPPoE
Multiplexing:	VC
QoS:	UBR
PCR:	
SCR:	
Autodetect:	Enable
VPI:	1
VCI:	32
Enable:	1
PVC Status:	Up


----------



## MisterG (12. Januar 2010)

Wohl etwas zu spät dein Post da er bereits ein Gerät erworben hat!


----------



## THZ (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo 
Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem ADSL-WLAN-Router, da ich von Kabel auf ADSL umsteige. Bis jetzt hatte ich den Linksys Router WRT160NL, mit dem ich soweit zufrieden war, ausser dass ab und zu mal die WLAN Verbindung deaktiviert wurde, und nur durch Ziehen des Stromkabels wieder behoben werden konnte (kein Power-Button, keine Reboot-Funktion im Menü!) - ziemlich ärgerlich.
Nun hab ich 3 Favoriten: den Linksys WAG320N, den Netgear DGND3300 und den Draytek Vigor 2710N. 
Von der Linksys WAG-Serie hab ich gelesen, dass die viel Probleme machen. Auch ich hatte zuvor schon einen WAG von Linksys und tatsächlich einige Probleme damit. Deshalb tendiere ich eher auf die anderen zwei. Der Netgear hat Dualband (simultan), aber meine PCI-WLAN-Karten haben nur 2.4GHz, also nützt mir das zur Zeit gar nichts. Sollte ich trotzdem schon einen mit Dualband kaufen, oder genügt der Vigor vollauf?
Danke.
Gruss THZ


----------

